# Loving Costa Americano



## Coffee Happy (Apr 6, 2020)

Love the Costa Americano so bought some sachets from the supermarket but they are for a coffee machine. Forgive my ignorance on this as I am a newby to things like this but what coffee machine would be best for these lol!?


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

What do the sachets look like?


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

They don't have tassimo on the packet? My wife got given a tassimo as a gift once, sorry to say but they are made for landfill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

